# Opera 9.00 Externe Links -> "about:blank"



## schachmat (24. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe den Opera 9.00 als Browser und Thunderbird als E-Mail-Programm. Das Problem ist jetzt, dass Opera keine Links von externen Quellen öffnet. z.b. sind das Links in E-Mails, die ich in Thunderbird anklicke oder Links in den "About"-Fenstern einiger Programme.

Falls Opera noch nicht geöffnet ist, wird Opera geöffnet, aber weder ein neuer Tab geöffnet, noch die Seite in einem vorhandenen Tab geladen.
Falls Opera schon geöffnet ist, wird ein neuer Tab angelegt, der aber nicht die Seite, sondern einfach nur "about:blank" öffnet.

Das Problem Trat auch schon in früheren Versionen auf. Es liegt also nicht speziell an der 9.00

Get hab ich natürlich auch schon, aber bei verschiedenen zusammengesetzten Suchbegriffen innerhalb der ersten ersten Seite (also 10 Ergebnisse ) nichts gefunden.

Für Hilfe wäre ich natürlich sehr dankbar.

MfG, schachmat


----------

